# Question on coyote bounty?



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

A buddy of mine got a couple of coyotes the other day, blew the crap out of one and gave me the other for me to skin , my question is if we turn the one I skinned in with the jaw I cut off, will I still get to keep the pelt? Thanks in advance !


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes,
In fact you have to keep the pelt. They will, however, notch the ears.------SS


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks!
Another question? What does the clipped ears look like?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

When they did mine, they just took a razor blade and cut little triangles out of the ears. I bet if you told them you were wanting to keep the pelt they would make the notches as inconspicuous as possible.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Would anyone be willing to make and share a video on how to remove the jaw bones/ears from a coyote to DWR bounty standards? I know the task sounds easy, but I'm sure some of us would like to see it done.


----------

